# First trys at flips?



## mcnutt (Dec 16, 2011)

How big should the jump be imma have nice big powy landing! but how big should the size of the jump be? the one im planning on using sends you 13ish feet i dont know how high thou. is that big enough for a first timer?

EDIT: and what flip trick would be easiest off this jump? ie... nollie front, wildcat ,laid out back etc etc..


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I'll say that since you are asking these questions you shouldn't be trying this stuff. What type of flip will be easiest all depends on what feels right to you. What type of jump you want depends on what type of flip you're trying.


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

I wouldn't say that since he is asking he shouldnt try it, because everyone has to start somewhere when trying new tricks. A good rule of thumb, is if you can do 360s consistently then you can try flips. I personally found that when I started to do tame dogs they were just as difficult as 360s.

Flips are usually just a matter of commitment. If your not fully committed to throwing the flip around, then don't try them. If your trying flips in pow, do a wildcat. It is very difficult to do a tame dog in pow, because you usually can't get enough compression in your nollie to throw you around.

Also, the jump also influence the flip. For back flips or wildcats, you want either a really poppy jump or a nice med-big jump. For tamedogs its easier to do them off drops.


----------



## Bigbuckhunter (Feb 3, 2013)

backies for days, funniest trick in the world and theyre easier than riding down a trail. just make sure your fully commited and you got that ish. no half rotations... land on your feet and youll land em everytime. even off of flat take offs


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I've always heard backflips are easier if off a jump. You are only flipping 270 degrees with a backflip. takeoff --> / \ <-- landing. With a front flip you have to rotate 450 degrees.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

fuck frontflips, you're just asking to break your board


----------



## Kalo (Aug 13, 2009)

Qball said:


> fuck frontflips, you're just asking to break your board


agreed, at least when your starting out.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Qball said:


> fuck frontflips, you're just asking to break your board


Thanks for reminding me. I should finally try some front flips. If I break my board Smokin has a bummer replacement that gets me a new board at their cost.


----------

